# Jones Bay --- Marsh Train



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Went down to the marsh behind Jones Bay late today ... always looks like an illusion ... 
watching the trains travel across the "water" ... caught this pic of a southbound train.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

After watching man's handiwork, I got treated to some of God's ...


----------

